
Brad Feld Drops Knowledge. Here’s What He Said... - SRSimko
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/04/13/brad-feld-drops-knowledge-heres-what-he-said/?awesm=bothsid.es_B8y&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_medium=bothsid.es-facebook-post&utm_source=facebook.com
======
suking
Foundry Group are a great bunch of guys. I think they do so damn well because
they genuinely care about helping entrepreneurs and go out of their way even
if they aren't invested in your company.

